# Something REALLY big is coming . . .



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

and it will forever change the way you view bow sights.


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

I cant wait to see it...I hope you still keep some of the current models available,because they are great sights for the money...I took a Mark Multi pin an put it on a Mark single pin slider an loved it!!!


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Can't wait


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

When might we expect to see something? Otherwise I'm going to forget there is something coming.


dspringer said:


> and it will forever change the way you view bow sights.


Nice!


Ohio Mossy Oak said:


> I cant wait to see it...I hope you still keep some of the current models available,because they are great sights for the money...I took a Mark Multi pin an put it on a Mark single pin slider an loved it!!!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Excited to see it, still using the old style Dead Nuts dovetail sight.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Come on Doug. Can't leave us hanging like that


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

JHENS87 said:


> Come on Doug. Can't leave us hanging like that


ok, ok . . . here is a hint.


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

Looks like part of the level?


----------



## martinarchery27 (Mar 10, 2005)

Lets see the whole pic


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

Looks like Mr. Potato Head and a comb to me.


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

A little more.


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

Okay now it looks like an orange rind. I give up. Can you tell us when the big reveal will be so I can put it on my calendar?


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Doug your welcome to pm me a full pic of it. I'm hopeful for a new target sight


----------



## DBString's (Jul 28, 2002)

:zip:


----------



## GreatID (Apr 2, 2008)

:darkbeer:


----------

